# Looking for info on Sears electric swamp cooler



## underworld (Dec 22, 2002)

Looking for any info on Sears electric swamp cooler. I haven't been able to find much of anything. It's 6 volt and the tag on the back shows model # 740 92100
Thanks


----------



## underworld (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: Looking for info on Sears electric swamp cooler (underworld)*

bump


----------

